# AWESOME simple things that you can do to get better!!!



## leeCANADA (Sep 20, 2011)

A few things I have learned that have worked for me, I am 80% better, (I also suffer from hppd so that is what is not that better) Anyways first thing is drugs WILL NOT fix you in this one. I got mine from drugs and when I was using (pot, mushies, m, acid) I had believed that the mind is purely a physical thing and that if you want to feel something take the right drug for it. SO NOT TRUE!!!! I now learned you can get sooo much higher without drugs than with them. LIFE IS AWESOME REMEMBER THAT GUYS. I have been in dp/dr hell for 2 months and although many of you have been in it much longer here is some stuff I have learned to help make me feel way more real. Trust me this works guys!!

1. Put a little bit of gravel in your shoe!! Uncomfortable yes but makes you feel soo much more grounded and real! The slight uncomfortableness will help distract you and will release endorphins that will make you feel a bit better. Feeling really anxious and dp'd? Press down a little bit on the gravel and it will anchor you!

2. Sunglasses!! So awesome, dp makes you feel like you cant really see well, tunnel vision and all that, so for me that is really distressing so just putting on sunglasses makes me think that the unreal vision is just the sunglasses ( sunglasses always made me feel a little bit more distant). Get a cool pair and you are set. Whenever I get really anxious I just slip them on or take them off it changes the derealization. Also bracelets help me feel my arms and make them seem attached to my body.

3. Omega 3's, eating right, vitamins, getting enough sleep, exercising. Quit all hallicinogens including weed also limit the caffeine but its only going to increase anxiety while your on it so it's not going to make you worse overall so if you enjoy it go for it







. Drinking can increase anxiety but drink if you used to find it fun I find drinking fun and it stops my dp for awhile although hangovers suck alot more and increase anxiety. And don't push yourself and get worried about your health too much, if you would rather do something you enjoy than going to the gym than go have fun cuz having fun will make the dp go away faster!

4. Help others out! Dp makes you question your point in this world. I felt like I had no point to life, so I just started helping my mom with chores and volunteering everywhere. My rationality was I'm not going to enjoy anything else anyway so might as well spend the entire day raking the lawn. I made helping others MY point to existence. I do not need to enjoy it, if I help others enjoy themselves that belief gave me JOY for the first time in so long. I started enjoying again.

5. Remember that we got DP for a REASON. It is trying to tell us something. It made me seek out god, I went to churches, temples synagoges of every religion seeking out answers, DP made me feel like there was NOTHING out there. There is definitly something out there, GOD is innate within all of us, whether islamic, catholic, aboriginal the fact is that every group of people on separate continents started believing in some form of God without conspiring together. We all have a metaphysical component attached to us we are not human beings with spiritual experiences we are spiritual beings living a human experience. Find what good DP has done for you, it has changed your life outcome permanently so maybe you got it so you can become who you were meant to be. We do not know what the future holds but we all have a place in this universe. God makes no mistakes and no matter how crazy you think you are you are special and someone loves you. I love you. We are all in this together, all on this world with no clue why and we will only find out why when we are old and looking back on our beautiful lives and all the awesome stuff we did. No matter how small your accomplishments enjoy them, you have affected way more than you can imagine, you have changed the outcome of the world just by being here. The butterfly effect guys, everything effects everything.

6. Try to enjoy your dp. Sounds messed up right? I hate dp. And I still hate it. But guess what? We are going to have dp until we snap out of it. Dare yourself to get as dp'd as you can get. Induce it (without drugs obviously). Watch how it waivers in intensity. Notice how noone else around you seems to feel this alien sensation. Only you can. This sensation belongs to you, you do not belong to it. I found daring myself to get depersonalized made it go away. Embracing it actually brought ME back! Plan to watch a movie that you would normally enjoy and drink a tea or coffee and tell yourself "Im going to drink this caffeine and trip balls and explore myself and watch the hell out of this movie". Dp only likes to be with you when you do not want it I find.

7. Remember that DP is temporary only. It is hell and suffering beyond what I could have ever imagined before I got it. But you will snap out of it someday and be able to bask in how awesome life is once again. So remember you just have to play the waiting game and it will go away. Do not obsess over it, I did and even if you do, it will still pass the brain heals itself but if you obsess it will take longer. Once you realize that it is just a waiting game, you will feel less anxious and you will just have to ride it out it can take as little as an hour after you realize this to days to months to years (most likely a few months) but you WILL snap out of it you have your whole life to figure it out and you will!

8. Do not listen to your anxiety. Remember anxiety is telling you to do something. For me it was always telling me I have to find a cure for my DP. So since I was not finding a cure I was not getting better but more anxious. DP cures itself. Isolate the "problem thought" that triggered your anxiety. For me it was always "this shit is going to last forever and ruin my life." Than list counter evidence to your problem thought i.e. nothing lasts forever, tons of people have recovered from dp, etc.

Thanks for listening I know all you guys are skeptical of information but trust me you WILL get better


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Good post!


----------



## Dan23 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for this post . . . very motivational!


----------



## saniyah (Mar 22, 2012)

Perfect. It help us to motivate our selves with this post.


----------



## resident (Feb 12, 2012)

i tend to feel like you do i think. but then every so often something new turns up and when it hits and the trauma stays it feels - i guess worse than ever -....

i also believe my dr/dp happened for a reason and i am much more mellow about things and am able to connect with people in greater ways that just would have been impossible before...

but i still cant help feeling bitter about that the whole thing....

grrrr.....


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

just reading this post, it's inspirational


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice post!!


----------

